# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Aleksandri i Madh - rindertuesi i Perandorise se Madhe Pellazge

## DYDRINAS

Aleksandri i Madh ishte nje pasardhes i popullsise autoktone pellasge.

A mund te konsiderohen pushtimet e tij si nje perpjekje per rindertimin e Perandorise se Madhe Pellazge - themeluese e Europes?

----------


## alibaba

Përpjekjet e tij ishin të shumta:

1. Zhdukja e despotizmit aziatik, (persian)
2. Zhvillimi i shkencës, kishte dërguar me dhjetëra shkencëtarë nëpër viset e ndryshme të Azisë për të eksploruar ato hapësira
3. Përhapja e kulturës tonë, nëpër ato vise të largëta të Azisë.
4. Krijimi i Perandorisë Pellazge ku fiset e ndryshme pellazge do të ishin të bashkuara e jo të luftonin me njëri tjetrin
5. Dëshira që raca jonë të sundojë gjithë ato vise, që edhe është realizuar pjesërisht. Pas vdekjes së tij u krijua Egjipti i shqiptarëve me në krye Ptolemeun, mbretëria e Seleukut, Mbretëria Iliro-Baktriane, Mbretëria Iliro-Hinduse.
6. Dëshira që raca jonë të zgjerojë kufirin etnik, rezultatin e kësaj e shohim sot tek 6000 kalorësit ilirë në Pakistan.

----------


## Kreksi

Pajtohem me mendimet e  alibaba-es, 

Pushtimet e Aleksandrit kishin qellime me shume njohjen e botes se sa sundim  te popujve, perpos djegjes se perseopolisit qe u bë me padashje nga nje grup ushtaresh maqedonas, ekspedita e tij ishte e udhezuar detalishte  nga mesuesi i tij Aristoteli qe e kushte porositur te beje gjiro rrethe kesaj bote...
Mirepo vetem një pikë te dobet kishte Aleksandri, ne krahasim me Kristofor Kolombon qe zbuloi boten e re, ai  kishte fobie ujin  qysh ishte i vogel  dhe per kete nuke dinte te notonte dhe per kete kishte zgjedhur udhtimin tokesor me ushtri te tij deri ne Karakurum...
Hulumtuesit  modern kane zbuluar se Aleksandri, edhepse kishte fobi detin, kishte nisur disa anije nga Aleksandrija drejte perendimit per te kaluar oqeanin Atlantikë qe kurre  me nuke u kthyen keto anije....
A thua a mbrrijten keto anije ne kontinentin tjeter ?
Zbulimet e vona tregojne shume fakte se nje ekspedite e kesaj kohe ka arritur ne brigjet e tokave te  brezilit te sotshem ku identifikohen njerez te bardh europian te cilet jane perzier me para kolombianet vendas dhe dyshohet se jane  pasardhesit e ekspedites se Aleksandrit qe sot i quajn shkenctaret "amerindianet e bardh" dhe ka mundesi qe te jene te kohes se Lekes.
Do mundohem qe t'ju sjelli disa artikuj gazetash qe flasin per keto ekspodita...por kemi edhe ne net perplote  informata ne lidhje me kete ekspedite te Aleksandrit deri ne Peru qe edhe sote nje  vende banim ka ruajtur emrin e  vjeter qe dyshohet se eshte ballkanase " Cattigara" sipas hartave te Ptolemeut del se eshte nje kontinent i ri qe deri me 1970 shkenctaret nuke i kan kushtuar rendesi ketije emri...

shendet

----------


## Kreksi

Site shkohet deri ne fund te botes ?

Keto pyetje e kishim munduar gjithnje Aristotelin por edhe gjeni te tjere para tij e pas tij; si te lidhen dy pjeset e botes nga Lindja dhe Perendimi ?
Teorikisht ne kete kohe pra ne shek. IV para Krishti  besohej se njeriu mund ti lidhi keto dy drejtime  ne nje pike duke u nisur nga te dy anet, prandaj Aleksandri kishte marrur persiper kete eksedite te famshme per kete qellim, udhtimin deri ne fund te botes !

----------


## Kreksi

Se besoj se maqedonet kane diqka te perbashket me pellazget, perndryshe do ishin permendur nga Homeri, aat mund te jene nje fis Dorian e kurresesi pellasge, helen edeh me hiq !

----------


## Zëu_s

> Se besoj se maqedonet kane diqka te perbashket me pellazget, perndryshe do ishin permendur nga Homeri, aat mund te jene nje fis Dorian e kurresesi pellasge, helen edeh me hiq !


... ??? ...

----------


## alibaba

> Se besoj se maqedonet kane diqka te perbashket me pellazget, perndryshe do ishin permendur nga Homeri, aat mund te jene nje fis Dorian e kurresesi pellasge, helen edeh me hiq !


Je duke i ngatërru gjërat kot. Ilirët, Maqedonët, Epirotët, Helenët, Thrakët, Dakët, Skythët, Latinët, Etrurët, Retët, Italikët, Lidianët, Kilikianët, Popujt e Detit, të gjithë këta ishin një racë, me një prejardhje. Gjuha ma kalimin e kohës është ndarë kryesisht latinishtja dhe greqishtja për shkak të huazimeve dhe zhargoneve që janë futur në gjuhë.

----------


## Baptist

> Se besoj se maqedonet kane diqka te perbashket me pellazget, perndryshe do ishin permendur nga Homeri, aat mund te jene nje fis Dorian e kurresesi pellasge, helen edeh me hiq !


Kjo per shkak se maqedonet nuk kane ekzistuar ne kohen homerike a?

----------


## Baptist

Aleksandri kishte detyre ai ishte lindur paraprakisht per te qene mbret i botes, kjo gje dihej shume kohe para se te lindej ai. Ai ishte produkt gjenit mbreteror pellasg te kultivuar per shekuj me radhe ndersa i vetmi mashkull bartes i kesaj linje supreme ishte breti i egjiptit me origjine pellasge ne ate kohe. Si nje nga pasardhesit e selekcionimit gjenetik te kultivuar qe nga parahistoria e erret e njerezimit. 
Andaj Aleksandri do te treshegonte gjenin me te plotesuar dhe me fisnik te te gjitha koherave, sebashku me udhezimet ne misteret me te fshehta qe kane ekzistuar ndonjehere. 
-Por Rendi i Motrave te Shenjta pellasge kishte bere edhe gabime. ...

Mbreterit e ketij sublimati gjenetik nuk mund te jetonin pertej moshes se pjekurise. Ndersa detyre e tij ishte rimekembja e te gjithe tempujve te misionareve pellasg qe themeluan mija vite me pare neper bote...

----------


## land

po Aristoteli ça race ishte,cili ishte ndikimi i tij tek Aleksandri?............mos keqkuptoni pyetjen!!dihet fare mire qe Alexander the great fliste nje gjuhe te ndryshme nga ajo e Aristotelit..........
pse ai(Aristoteli) beri nje version te iliades enkas per Aleksandrin..........................dhe ne ditet e sotme va a finire qe nuk kemi iliaden origjinale, ate qe tregohej menjehere pas luftes se trojes,por te shume shekujve me pas!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Shumekush ketu thote qe Maqedonet, Thraket, Iliret, Epirotet, etj etj kane qene nje rrace. Perkundrazi, ata kane qene popuj komplet te ndryshem. Maqedonet, Athinasit, Thraket dhe disa fise te tjera greke kane qene fise agresore qe ne ate kohe, te vertetuara keto me ane te dokumenteve te ndryshme, ndresa fiset Ilire, kane qene njerez me te bute e qe nuk kane qene ndonjehere inisiatore te konflikteve. 

Po te shohim historine, duken qarte luftrat midis fiseve te ndryshme Greke, ndersa per fiset Ilire nuk kemi ndonje te dhene qe te kene patur luftra ndermjet tyre. Ky eshte dhe dallimi thelbesor midis ketyre dy popullsive.

Persa i perket Aleksandrit, nga çfare thuhet ne Histori, ai ka patur nenen me origjine Ilire ndersa i ati ka qene Maqedon. Ai ka qene nje strateg i madh ne rradhe te pare, njeriu qe ka njohur mbreterine me te madhe te te gjitha koherave per aq histori sa dime ne njerezit e sotem. Por une nuk mendoj se ai e ka bere kete per rindertimin e Perandorise Pellazge. Nuk ka asnje dokument apo fakt qe te vertetoje kete. 

Sipas mendimit tim, synimi i tij ka qene perhapja e kultures se popullit mesdhetar ne vendet e largeta te Azise, (gje qe konfirmohet nga qyteti i Aleksandrise), perhaja e zhvillimi i shkences ne keto vise si dhe thyerja e Perandorise Perse, qe ne ate kohe mund te themi se ka qene nje perandori aferisht komuniste, nqs do ta krahasojme me regjimet e sotme.

----------


## land

Nga e di ti qe Ylliret(shqiptaret)ishin paqesore(nje shembull fare te vockel pa u zgjeruar,liburnet me anijet e tyre te shpejta,pirate detrash,nje problem gjigand per romaket).
Ku e bazon ti qe maqedonet,thraket,iliret,epirotet kane qene popuj komplet te ndryshem!!



ps.e di pse ndodhin gjithe keto ngaterresa!!!mijera vjet me pare nuk ekzistonte nocioni Nacion/Komb egzaktesisht ashtu si e kuptojme ne sot.

----------


## alibaba

> po Aristoteli ça race ishte,cili ishte ndikimi i tij tek Aleksandri?............mos keqkuptoni pyetjen!!dihet fare mire qe Alexander the great fliste nje gjuhe te ndryshme nga ajo e Aristotelit..........
> pse ai(Aristoteli) beri nje version te iliades enkas per Aleksandrin..........................dhe ne ditet e sotme va a finire qe nuk kemi iliaden origjinale, ate qe tregohej menjehere pas luftes se trojes,por te shume shekujve me pas!


Aristoteli ishte maqedon nga qyteti Stagira.
Aristoteli ishte bërë tashmë "helen", sepse ishte shkolluar, fliste gjuhën letrare (helene), prandaj quhej helen. Sikur të mos shkollohej, sikur të fliste gjuhën e popullit, atëherë do të quhej ilir.

Iliada e sotme u redaktua për herë tyë fundit në Athinë në shekullin 6. Por nuk është keq. Mos pandeh se do të dilte Troja në Pridhtinë, sikur të botihej Iliada disa shekuj më herët. Ka përsiatje, madje dhe e konsiderojnë veten patriotë për këtë, por nuk mund të luhet nga vendi një qytet i fotirfikuar, përndryshe le ta gjejnë Trojën, le të gërmojnë etj





> ps.e di pse ndodhin gjithe keto ngaterresa!!!mijera vjet me pare nuk ekzistonte nocioni Nacion/Komb egzaktesisht ashtu si e kuptojme ne sot.


Unë problemin më të madh e kam me këta njerëz që nuk e kuptojnë konceptin e racës ose të gjakut.

E dimë që raca jonë në kohë të lashta nuk përdorte një emër të përgjithshëm em të cilin do të quheshin të gjithë, por disa quheshin ilirë tjer' thrakë tjerë helenë etj

Por ne në këtë kohë, kushtimisht e përdorim emrin pellazg, meqë i përshtatet racës sonë për disa arsye, sepse ata janë fisi më i lashtë i racës sonë, dhe të gjithë fiset tjera rrjedhin prej tij, prandaj përdorim emrin pellazg.

Por ka të tjerë që i vënë rëndësi emërtimit qikur ky më sipër që thotë se Olimpia ka qenë me prejhardhje ilire kurse babai i aleksandrit maqedon. Po çka nëse nana është tironse e baba osht prishtins, ku kanë të drejtë të bëjnë dallime mes njerëve të një race?

----------


## Zëu_s

> Kjo per shkak se maqedonet nuk kane ekzistuar ne kohen homerike a?


Paj me siguri hehehehhe, per q'ata ja futa tri pikpytje se kanihere Kreksi po t'ja fut  ...

----------


## land

> Aristoteli ishte maqedon nga qyteti Stagira.
> Aristoteli ishte bërë tashmë "helen", sepse ishte shkolluar, fliste gjuhën letrare (helene), prandaj quhej helen. Sikur të mos shkollohej, sikur të fliste gjuhën e popullit, atëherë do të quhej ilir.
> 
> Iliada e sotme u redaktua për herë tyë fundit në Athinë në shekullin 6. Por nuk është keq. Mos pandeh se do të dilte Troja në Pridhtinë, sikur të botihej Iliada disa shekuj më herët. Ka përsiatje, madje dhe e konsiderojnë veten patriotë për këtë, por nuk mund të luhet nga vendi një qytet i fotirfikuar, përndryshe le ta gjejnë Trojën, le të gërmojnë etj
> 
> 
> Unë problemin më të madh e kam me këta njerëz që nuk e kuptojnë konceptin e racës ose të gjakut.
> 
> E dimë që raca jonë në kohë të lashta nuk përdorte një emër të përgjithshëm em të cilin do të quheshin të gjithë, por disa quheshin ilirë tjer' thrakë tjerë helenë etj
> ...


exactly as you said,nuk i heq asnje presje kesaj qe ke thene.

----------


## Baptist

> po Aristoteli ça race ishte,cili ishte ndikimi i tij tek Aleksandri?


Nuk e di a e kuptuar ate qe kam shkruar une. Cudi si nuk bere asnje pyetje?!!...
 Aleksandri e kishte mesues vetem nenen e tij dhe babain e vertete. Nga Aristoteli ka mesuar "si perdoret kompjuteri aziatik cilet jane sofweret me te rendesishem ne Lindje, etn",  thjeshte risite dhe asgje tjeter. 
Nga te erdhi ty idea se Aristoteli ka mundur ta dije historine e trojes me mire se nena e tij?!!

Aristoteli ishte i races shqiptare, nuk ka asgje greke ne gjenin e Aristotelit. 

http://www.klima-luft.de/steinicke/n...ristoteles.jpg

Ja imazhi i tij ne stilin "hiqja syzet Dibran Tahirit"!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

> Andaj Aleksandri do te treshegonte gjenin me te plotesuar dhe me fisnik te te gjitha koherave, sebashku me udhezimet ne misteret me te fshehta qe kane ekzistuar ndonjehere. 
> -Por Rendi i Motrave te Shenjta pellasge kishte bere edhe gabime. ...


e lindi e jema per ta bere mbretin suprem,me te madhin qe ka njohur bota,ndertoi perandorine me te madhe ndonjehere(gjithe boten e njohur te asaj kohe)askush nuk ja ka dale pervec atij........e gjitha kjo ne nje moshe fare te re.

tani ti na spjego kto gjerat e gjenit,dhe misteret e fshehta!!ça dihet nga keto :ngerdheshje: 

po ky rendi i motrave pellasge ça eshte!! :ngerdheshje: pak a shume e kam idene se ku e ke llafin,por nuk e them,thuaje ti ca me hollesisht.

kto pyetje kisha une? :buzeqeshje: 

ps.hmmmmmm aristoteli!!diabolik................ideja me erdhi,se aristoteli e ndryshoi historine e TROJES,me ate versionin e tij te iliades,gjithesesi,as ky nuk permend greke gjekundi aty

----------


## alibaba

> Aristoteli ishte i races shqiptare, nuk ka asgje greke ne gjenin e Aristotelit.


Po këta grekët ça kanë qenë?

Se sa kam parë, është e vetmja Athina dhe disa ishuj aty këtu, që u përzien me skllevër të liruar dhe huaj, MADJE shumë vonë diku nga shekulli 4 ishte dukuri që posa kishte fillu, por vetëm në shekullin e 3, kishte marrë përmasat e përzierjes së vërtetë.

Spartanët mbetën ilirë, deri sa i pushtoi Roma.

----------


## alibaba

> po ky rendi i motrave pellasge ça eshte!!pak a shume e kam idene se ku e ke llafin,por nuk e them,thuaje ti ca me hollesisht.


Mendoj që është duke çuar shkrime kot, sa në këtë temë e herë në tjetrën, më mirë do të ishte të hapte një temë të veçantë me matriarkatin tek fiset e lashta, se material ka mjaft. Sidoqoftë problem i tij.

----------


## Baptist

> e lindi e jema per ta bere mbretin suprem,me te madhin qe ka njohur bota,ndertoi perandorine me te madhe ndonjehere(gjithe boten e njohur te asaj kohe)askush nuk ja ka dale pervec atij........e gjitha kjo ne nje moshe fare te re.
> 
> tani ti na spjego kto gjerat e gjenit,dhe misteret e fshehta!!ça dihet nga keto
> 
> po ky rendi i motrave pellasge ça eshte!!pak a shume e kam idene se ku e ke llafin,por nuk e them,thuaje ti ca me hollesisht.
> 
> kto pyetje kisha une?
> 
> ps.hmmmmmm aristoteli!!diabolik................ideja me erdhi,se aristoteli e ndryshoi historine e TROJES,me ate versionin e tij te iliades,gjithesesi,as ky nuk permend greke gjekundi aty


Jo une kam nje ide me te mire, -eja te flasim per Iliaden e Aristotelit nje here!  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------

